# First it was BRIC's and Now MINT's



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Up and comers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/mint-steals-brics-limelight-NAA-sara-schafer/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

All Muslim paradises except Mexico... no thanks...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Philippe should probably get off his butt and visit those places instead of relying on demographics. Mexico exports Ag to the US and other than oil field equipment, I'm not sure what we make here that they would need. A lot of our manufacturing, is on their side of the border and that's increasing. Nigeria is one of the most corrupt places on earth with very strict currency controls. It's always been a big market but the corruption makes it a real PITA to do business there. BTW about half the population (southern part) is VERY christian. Turkey manufactures a lot of the ag equipment used in that part of the world and has a very large, European dominated (they're closer) manufacturing sector. In terms of food, Turkey is one of the few self-sufficient countries in the world. Indonesia has a large ag sector, but has lots of other problems. From an investment standpoint, Turkey and Mexico make sense because they have a reasonable laws and you can get your profits out. Years back, I looked at buying a place in Mexico and sometimes I wish I had. But, I'm not sure what we would export to them that made economic sense.


----------

